# Your best Carpaccio...



## Bam!! (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi all...me again!   

I love beef Carpacio......

I did a different twist on this summer...


I seared the beef on the barbie with charcoal flavour enahncing the meat.....It was dry rubbed with Dry mustard...garlic....basil....corriander....and rubbed in with Extra virgin Olive oil......

after that I just sliced them thin on a bed of arugula.......shaved parmegianna regianna......olive oil...sea salt and pepper...

It was delicious...

What are yours ?


----------



## Konditor (Oct 29, 2004)

Method:  ½ pound certified-organic tenderloin, sliced paper-thin across the grain; arrange the slices on a platter; sprinkle with 1 oz. olive oil, juice of ½ lemon, and freshly ground black pepper, to taste; finish with about 1 Tb chopped capers and coarse salt, to taste.  Serve with semolina bread, sweet butter, and glasses of Barbera.


----------



## luvs (Oct 30, 2004)

my favorite is just some tenderloin pounded out as thin as possible with fresh-cracked black pepper, a little horseradish/lime sauce, and that's about it.
i don't like my carpaccio cooked at all, Bam. you should try completely-raw carpaccio, and not sear it. it's really, really good . just raw and sometimes even just salt 'n pepper, minus the sauce, is awesome.


----------



## Bam!! (Oct 30, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> my favorite is just some tenderloin pounded out as thin as possible with fresh-cracked black pepper, a little horseradish/lime sauce, and that's about it.
> i don't like my carpaccio cooked at all, Bam. you should try completely-raw carpaccio, and not sear it. it's really, really good . just raw and sometimes even just salt 'n pepper, minus the sauce, is awesome.




True.....I have it raw sort of regularly....but I liked the twist of the barbeque flavour and the raw interior mixed together.....it was different...


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2004)

Bam - I've made tuna carpacio but never beef carpacio - and I love raw filet - I'll give yours a try soon.


----------



## Bam!! (Nov 1, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Bam - I've made tuna carpacio but never beef carpacio - and I love raw filet - I'll give yours a try soon.



Tuna Carpaccio! Yum!

I do it every so often.....I mix fresh ginger juice, mango, avocado...shallots as a sauce on the beautiful raw tuna.....just delightful!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 1, 2004)

Bam, here's the recipe I used - forgive me but I made it in the tartare fashion versus carpaccio - but either way it would be wonderful.  BubbaGourmet posted this awhile ago and I made it last Valentine's day - it was WONDERFUL and we plan to duplicate the whole menu again! LOL

Tuna Carpaccio


----------



## Audeo (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear Elf,

Thank you ever so much for posting that Tuna Carpaccio recipe from Mr. Gourmet!  My mouth is watering uncontrollably...and will until I find more fresh sushi-grade hamachi!!!!

Best regards from your pal,

Audeo


----------



## Bam!! (Nov 1, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Bam, here's the recipe I used - forgive me but I made it in the tartare fashion versus carpaccio - but either way it would be wonderful.  BubbaGourmet posted this awhile ago and I made it last Valentine's day - it was WONDERFUL and we plan to duplicate the whole menu again! LOL
> 
> Tuna Carpaccio



Thanks! I'll give that a go!

May I ask which caviar you ate with your tuna....?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't really remember the brand - it wasn't a top quality - it was just the jar of - I think begins with an R?  Romanoff???  Just basic black caviar is all I can get around here without going out of town.

I know I made some notes on this recipe - I'll hunt for it in my file - I think it was about the wasabi sauce - ok, just found it - my note said to make about 4 times the amount of wasabi mayo - we like the "bite" and one recipe's worth just wasn't enough.

I really liked it tartare style too - ooooo - I've got to have some!!!!!!


----------

